
Five Tips For the Effective Use of PNG Images - luccastera
http://blog.httpwatch.com/2008/05/29/five-tips-for-the-effective-use-of-png-images/
======
jexe
Is pngcrush still in vogue, or is there something better these days? That tool
was a huge help over the years.

<http://pmt.sourceforge.net/pngcrush/>

~~~
rtf
pngout does slightly more aggressive compression.

------
superchink
Good tips; but definitely common sense-type stuff. I was expecting a cross-
browser PNG transparency article, since that's kind of the real difficulty
with PNGs.

~~~
scorxn
Gotta use a div instead of an img, plus some proprietary ie6 CSS. Doesn't
validate as posted (needs a touch of browser detection), but you get the gist.

    
    
      div#logo {
          background: url(logo.png);
          width: 300px;
          height: 100px;
      }
    
      * html div#logo {
          background: none;
          filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='http://domain.tld/logo.png',sizingMethod='scale');
      }

------
truebosko
Great tips, the first one is the one that I didn't know about and wow, now I
understand why that happened in IE the few times I saw it!

